

FT reporter Sarah O'Connor innocently tweets about a human death due to robot - AndrewKemendo
https://twitter.com/sarahoconnor_/status/616282747200479232

======
8_hours_ago
It sounds like Sarah O'Connor is not too excited about this:

‏3 hours ago: Guys. I don't know what skynet is. And I wouldn't follow me - I
tweet really boring stuff about unit wage costs and the like.

[https://twitter.com/sarahoconnor_/status/616298629524004864](https://twitter.com/sarahoconnor_/status/616298629524004864)

‏3 hours ago: Ugh, this is a bit uncomfortable. A person has actually died.

[https://twitter.com/sarahoconnor_/status/616301003642638336](https://twitter.com/sarahoconnor_/status/616301003642638336)

